# just bought onkyo 609 receiver, few questions



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi,

I just purchased the onkyo, and being the n00b i am to home theater (this is my first one) I assumed that this receiver had a TV tuner built in. Right now, i get TV channels via coax cable directly to my LG LED TV, but obviously the sound only goes through the TV built in speakers, is there a way I can get the sound to go through the home theater speakers?

also 2nd question, what is the recommended setting to listen to music? audyssey setting? or is it simply trial and error whatever sounds best for the particular internet radio station.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your tuner for TV is only in the TV then your only option is to run an optical cable from the TV out to the receiver. The limitation with this is that you only get 2.1 sound not full surround sound.
As far as that setting for listening to music most usually just use Pure direct or stereo mode. If you like music in surround you will have to try what best works for you.


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

hmm, i guess I'll just leave it as is then so I dont have to turn on the receiver all the time watching tv if I wont get the full benifits. I'll just use it for music and movies I guess. Thanks for the input, will try the music settings you suggested.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

genjix said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased the onkyo, and being the n00b i am to home theater (this is my first one) I assumed that this receiver had a TV tuner built in. Right now, i get TV channels via coax cable directly to my LG LED TV, but obviously the sound only goes through the TV built in speakers, is there a way I can get the sound to go through the home theater speakers?
> 
> also 2nd question, what is the recommended setting to listen to music? audyssey setting? or is it simply trial and error whatever sounds best for the particular internet radio station.


Hello,
I agree with Tony. I will say that some HDTV's do have Dolby Digital 5.1 Output as well. My Sony KDL-55EX500 actually has it. I only found out when my Onkyo TX-NR3007 was in the shop last year and had to route all of my HDMI Sources into my TV and then use the TV's Optical Output to connect it to my 10 year old Marantz SR-19EX (pre HDMI) However, you would only get 5.1 if/when you connect an Antenna to receive HDTV OTA Channels (Over the Air) TV Stations from a Coaxial Cable will indeed be in 2.0. However, the 609's Dolby Pro Logic II will do a decent job of simulating 5.1. As will DTS NEO.

As for Music, some prefer All Channel Stereo, Pro Logic II Music, THX Music, and many other Surround Modes. As you referenced, there really is no right or wrong answer. Just whatever sounds best to you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

this is my tv
http://www.lg.com/us/tv-audio-video/televisions/LG-led-tv-55LW5600.jsp

it has a built in tv tuner, would it make sense, if this configuration exists, to purchase a seperate tv tuner with HDMI and coaxial connections, so i can plug in coax into the standalone tv tuner, then HDMI to the receiver?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

genjix said:


> this is my tv
> http://www.lg.com/us/tv-audio-video/televisions/LG-led-tv-55LW5600.jsp
> 
> it has a built in tv tuner, would it make sense, if this configuration exists, to purchase a seperate tv tuner with HDMI and coaxial connections, so i can plug in coax into the standalone tv tuner, then HDMI to the receiver?


Hello,
I think that would be a great idea.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

